# Pro bono work



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

RangoWA said:


> What do you mean it make no sense? Which way does gravity work over there? The fact you call it a slider means you understand the potential shortcoming. How many times do I need to say I know a stud isn't in the center? I know where they are and how valves are installed, I installed them back in the 80s.
> 
> A wet vertical bar might not be the best support for a falling senior or anyone else. What do you mean if they make them that way? You haven't seen horizontal bars?


Why you coming off so crass? This is not a grab bar ...I've already made the recommendation for those and got the go ahead.

I would hope you're aware of shower valves and their typical routes of installation, I simply pointed out the specifics....and no, I've never installed a horizontal slider and quite frankly never seen one. 

Maybe you have a picture in your vast catalog of work that you could enlighten this simplistic apprentice.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

superseal said:


> Why you coming off so crass? This is not a grab bar ...I've already made the recommendation for those and got the go ahead.
> 
> I would hope you're aware of shower valves and their typical routes of installation, I simply pointed out the specifics....and no, I've never installed a horizontal slider and quite frankly never seen one.
> 
> Maybe you have a picture in your vast catalog of work that you could enlighten this simplistic apprentice.


Slider? Defeats the purpose of a bar doesn't it? I said what I would do, not what you should do and you told me it makes no sense. The rest of your garbage is too juvenile to respond to.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

RangoWA said:


> Slider? Defeats the purpose of a bar doesn't it? I said what I would do, not what you should do and you told me it makes no sense. The rest of your garbage is too juvenile to respond to.


No, it doesn't defeat the purpose...why would it? 

This bath/shower is still being utilized by an adult who doesn't require the head to be lower, therefore, installed horizontally would make no sense...that's all I'm trying to say. 

Good job!..you go from crass, to simply an azz...you still haven't showed me a picture of what YOU would do.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

superseal said:


> My shop out back resembles a museum...I just can't throw fasteners away it seems and from my 30+ years of collecting junk in this business and widow bound clean outs, I could show you fistfuls of slotted brass wood screws from the 60's, Alcoa aluminum nails, cut nails, lead shields, nuts, bolts, washers and just about every other jobbers need.
> 
> I really need to start throwing chit out I would agree.


Figured as much! Don't see many of em around anymore.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Figured as much! Don't see many of em around anymore.


Funny footnote, I grabbed the Phillips head driver and for the life of me, couldn't get it seated...as soon I put on my readers, I realized it was slotted  If you look close, one is actually a Phillips :laughing: 

Getting old sucks :sad:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> More like a museum... Or has the US not adopted Phillips or Robertson machine screws yet?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Nah, remember we're a melting pot and quite diverse, and import crap from all over the word (some of which we threw or gave away and it was repackaged and sold back to us), so we've got all kinds and cover a lot of bases... :whistling :laughing:

Take your pick... https://www.grainger.com/category/machine-screws/screws/fasteners/ecatalog/N-8n0#nav=%2Fcategory%2Fmachine-screws%2Fscrews%2Ffasteners%2Fecatalog%2FN-8n0%3FperPage%3D32


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Just to explain what a slider is, the shower head gets positioned higher or lower by sliding it up or down the slider bar. This is usual for people who are seated when they shower.

You don't use it as a grab bar.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

hdavis said:


> Just to explain what a slider is, the shower head gets positioned higher or lower by sliding it up or down the slider bar. This is usual for people who are seated when they shower.
> 
> You don't use it as a grab bar.


What a juvenile comment


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

superseal said:


> What a juvenile comment


He obviously has no clue what a slider is;

https://www.whitecastle.com/food/menu/Sliders/The-Original-Slider

Tom


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

tjbnwi said:


> He obviously has no clue what a slider is;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hell yea now you are talkin my language 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Windycity said:


> Hell yea now you are talkin my language
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> He obviously has no clue what a slider is;
> 
> https://www.whitecastle.com/food/menu/Sliders/The-Original-Slider
> 
> Tom


I'll take a bakers dozen of those suckers, then go out back and barf'em up. Might even slide one over to Rango since he's starved for appreciation.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Windycity said:


> Hell yea now you are talkin my language
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chit Windy, Tom almost thanked you...that's as rare as a Snuffleupagus sighting :blink:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> He obviously has no clue *what a slider is*;
> 
> https://www.whitecastle.com/food/menu/Sliders/The-Original-Slider
> 
> Tom




superseal said:


> I'll take a bakers dozen of those suckers, then *go out back and barf'em up*.





superseal said:


> *Chit Windy*,



That's stories about right... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

superseal said:


> Chit Windy, Tom almost thanked you...that's as rare as a Snuffleupagus sighting :blink:




Yea well I am not really feeling the love here, look at what he made me do for lunch...











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Windycity said:


> Yea well I am not really feeling the love here, look at what he made me do for lunch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell is that console...you working at NASA now :blink:


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

superseal said:


> What the hell is that console...you working at NASA now :blink:




No I ain’t that smart to work for nasa...its a real life toy train set 

power switch board at a Railroad hump yard

And nothin here being done probono 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Windycity said:


> Yea well I am not really feeling the love here, look at what he made me do for lunch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those better be double cheese burgers, if not you're a slacker.

Tom


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

tjbnwi said:


> Those better be double cheese burgers, if not you're a slacker.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom




They are not doubles but I did get twice as many as I should have and ate them all. Does that count? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

3 is barley a cavity filler. 

Tom


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

tjbnwi said:


> 3 is barley a cavity filler.
> 
> Tom




Uh.... there was 5 more in the bag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Windycity said:


> Uh.... there was 5 more in the bag
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's better..

I usually go with 6 double cheese, sack of onion rings and large drink. 

Tom


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> 3 is barley a cavity filler.
> 
> Tom


If it wasn't for the saturated fat, forget the fries/rings, a dozen of those are easily a meal... :clap: :laughing:

I miss those days... :sad:


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

White Castle is 2 miles from my yard. Has taken a lot of willpower to not stop there at least once in last 6 months ☹


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

it's been so long since I've seen a White Castles! I may have visited once or twice in Lexington after a long evening involving colored liquid. 

nice job Superseal! that kind of work sometimes brings us more satisfaction than the person receiving the kindness.


----------

